# Co2 regulator problems



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok i have the aqaurium plants regulator worked great since april when i got it.

The power went on and off rapidly this morning and now my BPS is almost impossible to control with the needle valve. I had to adjust the main out pressure valve from 12-passed 15 which i never had to do. Even then the needle valve would not do anything but close and open no adjustment there. Also tank is not empty it was reading 800 before the room temp increased now 900 after a 20degree jump.

It has a solenoid and ph monitor hooked to it those seem to be working properly unless the solenoid is only open half way. It clicks on and off though.

Any ideas. Im going wait a bit and see if the room temperature is playing a role as it went from 69-85 when the power went out for 3 hours.

If not They will be getting a call and See how good this 3 year warranty is lol


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I noticed mine had a problem the other day when power went out for a few minutes. The problem I had was that the solenoid would not shut off completely when the timer turned off. After a day it seemed to work fine again. My theory is that the solenoid gets so hot that it does not want to turn back on while at such a high temperature. After it cools and cycles normally again all is well. Any way I am still watching mine to see if I need to check out the bumper to bumper warranty. Hopefully yours will work ok tomorrow. If you do need to send it back let us know how the warranty worked.
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Heck. Let's try to return them and get our money back.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

Well i fixed it, the solenoid was sticking open when it should close and not opening all the way, So i fiddle with it and like said above it got cooled off when i was fiddling around doing on off cycles with it then let it sit cause i was pissed. Now it works great. Also the needle valve does not seem to like alot of back pressure in the hose and diffuser. When it gets to high it starts to not function right. So gave hte diffuser a ground rinsing and all is good.

So its a great regulator again, just had a cranky day i guess LOL


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad all is well BigB. Left C did you ever return yours?
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Not yet. It's boxed up ready to go, but some health issues are slowing me down.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope all turns out well with you and the regulator!
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: CO2 regulator problems*

Thanks.

I sent it back via UPS today. It should be back in Tea, SD on July 11. Heck ... it was $13.45 to send it back.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Let us know how well they handle the warranty situation.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I sure will.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

First turn the main valve on the cylinder off, let the gas continued to bubble up until it die down or if you are on a hurry open-up slowly your needle valve for the gas to escape faster without killing everything in your tank. Now your two gages (high pressure, low pressure) shoud read near zero.
If not, open up (clockwise) a little (not all the way) the low pressure pressure knob. they should go down to zero. If not close the low pressure (anticlockwise until no more resistance, (not all the way)), reopen the main cylinder valve, around 2 full turn slowly, you should see the high pressure go up to the max pressure your cylinder was before, reopen slowly (clockwise) your low pressure slowly, you should see your bubble coming back. Close up the main cylinder valve and repeat.

If the needle on the gages do not move, something is wrong with your reg.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

my regulator works, bubbles come out. but the selenoid wont turn it off when the timer turns off. i leave the thing unplugged and it still works. Just more work. Am i able to fix this.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Imagine that my Milwaukee solenoid start doing that. Plug, unplug, tap, nothing the crappy thing stay in the open position, lucky, because it suppose to be close when unpowered.

I take the thing apart on the electrical side (power cord) Must of the time solenoid are built in 2 compartment, the electrique valve ( I never dismantle that part yet) and the plug part where the power cord is connected, most of the model (miwaukee) have a resistor between the 2 live side ( not the ground) I find that the resistor no longer transfer electricity. Thats why the thing is not responding. I’m going to change that in the weekend, it’s not soldered it’s only stuck with the 2 live wires and keep in place when you scew them tight...

It went in a electrical storm where the electricity was going on an off!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Rex Griggs sells a solenoid valve that is a good replacement for the Milwaukee one, and it is very reliable. One of the downsides to buying a cheap regulator assembly is that things on it do tend to fail, to leak, or otherwise to need attention. But, when it works it does work ok.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: CO2 regulator problems*



ponyrandy said:


> Let us know how well they handle the warranty situation.
> Thanks, Brian


Hi Brian

They got it on the 11th. Mark called me and told me that they had it fixed and that they are shipping it back to me today, the 13th. I should have it in a week or so. That's quick service!

Mark said that the solenoid had some trash in it from the CO2 cylinder and that the low pressure gauge had a ding in it. He said those gauges are delicate. I don't have a clue where the ding came from. The CO2 cylinder and regulator are in an enclosed wooden stand that the aquarium sits on.

I had to pay for the shipping charges for it going back to them. They fixed it free of charge and then they pay for the return shipping. He said that they stand behind their products 100%. That's good news!


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! I am impressed. It was what you dream of hearing but in the back of your mind you really don't expect. It certainly makes me feel better about mine. Anyway, holler back and let us know how it works.
Brian


----------

